# Free Bullets



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have some Nosler bullets that need to find a good home. 

2 boxes of Nosler 7mm 150 grain Partitions. 100 bullets total 1 box has been opened but I just verified that all the bullets are there. 

1 box of Nosler 7mm 160 grain Accubond with 40 bullets. 

If you can provide them a good home and to send them on their way to a animal they are yours free, I'll eat the shipping within the US.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll take them off your hands, if you let me pay for the shipping!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry they are already gone..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> Sorry they are already gone..


Darn it - thanks anyway!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Those 160's are the cat's meow out of my 7mm.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

That's pretty nice of you to give those away!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Those 160's are the cat's meow out of my 7mm.


Same here. I shoot these in the Federal Premium line. If it weren't for these bullets I would think everybody was lying when they say how accurate those Tikka rifles are. It doesn't shoot anything else all that great, but it shoots these easily under MOA. If it was going to shoot any bullet accurately I'm glad it is the 160 grain partition. Can't think of many better bullets for an all around big game bullet from a 7mm rem mag. The wife and I have killed elk, pronghorn and deer with it now with great results.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> That's pretty nice of you to give those away!


I concur. the only free bullets i've been giving away are to elk.:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm hoping for some karma points for this years draws in a couple of states.

I actually saw the idea on another forum. There members have giving away quite a few odds and ends that they have no more use for along with a couple of knifes, a couple of scopes, and some other real good stuff it you happen to be on it at the right time. 

They call it "Pay It Forward"


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> I'm hoping for some karma points for this years draws in a couple of states.
> 
> I actually saw the idea on another forum. There members have giving away quite a few odds and ends that they have no more use for along with a couple of knifes, a couple of scopes, and some other real good stuff it you happen to be on it at the right time.
> 
> They call it "Pay It Forward"


Critter - please feel free to send me your optics and rifles, that's MAJOR karma points!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Critter - please feel free to send me your optics and rifles, that's MAJOR karma points!!


You wont mine waiting 20 or 30 years would ya?

I plan to be hunting well into my 90's.:mrgreen:

Wow, I got TOP without even thinking about it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Critter - please feel free to send me your optics and rifles, that's MAJOR karma points!!


I got dibs on Critter's .340 Weatherby!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I got dibs on Critter's .340 Weatherby!


I'm taking that one to the grave with me.

Ya got to be ready for when the zombie's come to suck out your brains after you are dead.


----------

